# State record hybrid?



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Saw this in the monthly newsletter of Shawnee Lake (small private lake where I live). Its been several years since hybrids were stocked so numbers are low, but we see a few quality fish come out. The guy claims its over 18 lbs and would've been the new state record had he followed the process correctly to officially record the weight. State record or not, its one heck of a fish!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

No pic


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Technical difficulties with uploading pics from my phone.... I'll figure it out eventually, please hold lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I know that lake well. Buddy has a house on it. I have caught two good uns there


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Hard to get a good feel for just how big it is since it's five feet from his body but it's certainly a nice fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What a pig.. I give it eighteen easy!!!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

BornWithGills said:


> Hard to get a good feel for just how big it is since it's five feet from his body but it's certainly a nice fish.


Yeah lol that's what I thought too. Hard to tell if it is 18 lbs or not but it is a big fish either way. Thought some of the hybrid guys on here would enjoy the pic anyways.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah that's a pig any way you slice it. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Boom.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, that thing is a eating machine. Look how small his head is compared to the rest of him. Nice fish. Do you know how long ago the first ones were stocked?


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Record or not, that's a huge hybrid! I think I would need to upsize my equipment if I fished for hybrids in that lake.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Skippy said:


> Yep, that thing is a eating machine. Look how small his head is compared to the rest of him. Nice fish. Do you know how long ago the first ones were stocked?


I think they were stocked until about 7-8 years ago. Not sure when the first ones went in though. The fish that are still in there are monsters, but rare.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, I'm not sure how I missed this thread. I did some digging and found the whole story behind this fish from the Shawnee Newsletter:

http://www.shawneelake.org/pdf/2014_ss/08_Aug_2014_web.pdf


> Ohio State Record Bass Caught in Shawnee Lake??
> -When he set the hook, he could tell it was a heavy fish. In fact, it was a really
> heavy fish! After the long fight was over, and the big fish rolled on its side and
> gave up, Russ Naucedar knew he had caught something special. What he didnt
> ...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wheww that is one heck of a fish. I actually caught My first Hybrid last weekend down at Rough River lake Ky. what a blast, I am sure I will target them in the future.
I have a question for you Hybrid guys, whats the secret to keeping your fish alive untill You clean them? I caught them Sat morning, but ice on them Sat afternoon, night and Sunday morning, Sunday afternoon when I was ready to clean them they had gone bad!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My favorite way to keep them alive is to let them go. 



Works every time.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Throw em back


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry guys Me and the family like eating fish, plus 1 bass out of a 2100 acre lake isnt gonna hurt anyones fishing, but I will add that I normally release bass.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

If I remember right Caesar Creek Lake has Shawnee lake to thank for it's white bass. Unless I'm nuts I believe Caesar Creek starts there.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> If I remember right Caesar Creek Lake has Shawnee lake to thank for it's white bass. Unless I'm nuts I believe Caesar Creek starts there.


Not sure about the white bass but you are correct that Caesar creek does flow through Shawnee lake.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just Fishin' said:


> Not sure about the white bass but you are correct that Caesar creek does flow through Shawnee lake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Used to fish for white bass there long before they dammed Caesar's up. Matter a fact I was a young kid and didn't even know what kind of fish we were catching. We had some friends from the neighborhood that had a place there and went up there and started catching these fish on shysters. I know I know a lot of you guys are going what is a shyster. It an old inline spinner that used to be around when I was a kid. Shawnee lake used to be a little weekend get a way place before it became what it is now. There weren't all that many houses around the lake at that time.


----------

